# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Laser Hair Therapy

## aunt marney

I know the Laser Units have been approved by the FDA but I'm looking for someone who can confirm its wonders.  I'm a Hair stylest in a small, struggling community.  I would do anything to help my costomers have better hair.  If use of these units really shows results I would offer this service.  
I need to know if I can see any results on the small units or if the 46 diodes are neccessary. 
Thank you for any shared experiences.

----------


## WomensHairLossProject

Hi Aunt Marney -

I have heard mixed reviews from women in my community. Some truly think it is working and others having found it did nothing for them. I wrote a post about it last year to another women which I will post here again:

As far as the Lasercomb, I havent tried it. Any hair loss treatment (no matter what it is) _can_ cause what they call the dread shed, which is excessive shedding for a couple months before you see improvement. Truth be told, I cant afford to shed anymore hair than I already am. Since I personally dont think very much of the laser treatments, its really not worth it to me. I think that there would be women screaming from the mountain tops I got my hair back, look at my pictures if it were really all it was hyped up to be. Hair loss treatment is always a very personal choice, but for me I wasnt willing to try the lasercomb.

Like I mentioned this is just my opinion. I would love to hear other womens experiences with laser hair loss treatments, whether it was the Hairmax Laser Comb, the Laser Hair Brush by Sunetics etc.

What concerns me more than the hefty price tag these treatments have, (ripping off vulnerable women is always a concern) is that I would hate for any woman to experience ill effects from it. Proponents of the laser hair loss treatments will inevitably say that the shedding caused by the laser treatment would be an indication that the treatment is working. They might go on to explain that this means the laser is exerting its effect on the hair follicles which in time will prove to be positive. Maybe. Maybe not. After all there are tons of medications that cause hair loss and shedding that certainly are not having a positive effect on your hair.

We all must form our own opinions based on the very limited information out there about the laser hair loss treatments. If it helps women I would definitely like to know and be able to share that with the other women visiting this site. But for now my thoughts remain unchanged.

Here is a link to my post and below it are 24 comments from other women regarding the laser comb:
http://www.womenshairlossproject.com...ss-treatments/

I hope some others will be able to provide more insight and more concrete evidence either way. 

-WHLP

----------


## tbtadmin

Please see this article on the The Bald Truth website titled "FDA Warns HairMax LaserComb Makers About Illegal Sales of Non-FDA Cleared Devices"
http://www.thebaldtruth.com/news/fda...max-lasercomb/

You can also listen to the "Hair Loss Laser Debate" Segment between Dr. Alan Bauman and Dr. Alan Feller: http://www.thebaldtruth.com/featured...-laser-debate/

And the segment with David Michaels, the HairMax Lasercomb inventor:
http://www.thebaldtruth.com/featured...he-laser-comb/

----------


## Chaos

> I know the Laser Units have been approved by the FDA but I'm looking for someone who can confirm its wonders.  I'm a Hair stylest in a small, struggling community.  I would do anything to help my costomers have better hair.  If use of these units really shows results I would offer this service.  
> I need to know if I can see any results on the small units or if the 46 diodes are neccessary. 
> Thank you for any shared experiences.


 I own a Lasercomb, you know what I wish I would have done with my $500 instead? I wish I would have went to the roof of my building and hurled the money into the wind. At least then I would have had gotten a little enjoyment of watching the money float down.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Not for me. I don't know much about the high powered ones you find in doctors offices, but the little handheld device didn't do a thing for me. Maybe I'm not a "responder" who knows ?

----------


## Chaos

> Chaos,
> You are not alone.
> Don't give up just because the deadline for returning the unit has past. Call up Hairmax and tell them you still want your money back.


 Dear Dr. Feller, 

Thank you for taking the time to reply back to me and for all your suggestions. Truly I want to leave it all behind me. It's an emotional thing and am not in the strongest mindset to go charging out for my money back, just a lesson learned. What bugs me more than the money, is the false hope. That hits harder than any money lost. 

I don't like to really dissuade other gals I see posting a _positive_ experience on the laser products because maybe they are having some type of placebo effect, and well they already spent the money.. so if rubbing a red light on your head is helping you sleep better and make you feel better about yourself, then why not. 

There was an episode on "The Doctors" Tv show like a week ago about female hair loss. They had Dr. Craig Zeiring on to discuss treatment for this young woman who is dealing with female pattern hair loss.  They offered her hope with the huge giant office laser you sit under (they had one on set) on told her she has to go into the office like 3 days a week for a year (I think). As a parting gift she also got the handheld lasercomb (yippy)  oh and she got a full year of treatment in office. She was in tears filled with hope that THIS would work. They had a woman in the audience currently taking the treatment that swore that it had worked and she looked pretty happy. 

What struck me more odd than anything was when the main doctor (don't know his name) asked Dr. Craig Zeiring if after the year of treatment is completed does this have to be continued to maintain whatever regrowth. And his reply (if I am remembering right) was that there would be "maintenance" but it would only be like once a month ??? How would that keep the hair if the previous course treatment was 3 x a week? If I go from using Rogaine everyday to only once a week, I think my hair follicles would be in deep trouble since they are no longer receiving the same dosage of treatment.  So_ that's_ odd. 

Anyways thanks again.

----------


## sistahpink

I was having decent results in the couple of months that I used the  lasercomb over the summer. My hair was definitely in better condition and my lady barber noticed some new growth.  Granted, the new growth may have come along, anyway (I'm still replacing some hair I lose even if the thinning is dramatic and I'm definitely losing more than I replace), but my hair was definitely livelier and felt better.  I've tried pretty much everything out there, and I always wanted my stuff to work and it never did, so I think I've got a pretty objective opinion.  Something was definitely better about my hair when I used the laser, even if it did not cause a full head of terminal hairs to spring from my scalp within a matter of weeks.

In case anyone's wondering, I quit using the lasercomb because I broke some fingers on one hand and everything took me three times longer to do for a couple of months.  I sacrificed much of my "beauty routine" during the healing process, and have had a hard time getting back into the groove.  I recently started my laser routine again, with the addition of Viviscal oral tablets.  If I see results, I'll post.

As far as the cost of a laser...well, if I was a betting woman I'd bet the farm that most of us have spent alot of $$$ on trying treatments that we knew may or may not work, or that worked for others but not for us.  Personally, I'd rather try _everything_ out there before opting for something like...oh, say, hair transplant surgery that cost many thousands of $$$$ (intead of a few hundred $$$) and _still_ may or may not work.  I've read as many bad things about hair transplants (particularly for women) as I have about anything.  That's not to say that it doesn't work, but in my considered opinion it's a drastic option for a non-life-threatening condition unless everything else has been duly tried.  And failed.

Just my $0.02.   :Big Grin: 

As I said, I'll post results on my little routine (lasercomb + Viviscal pills).   We'll see how it goes.  Hope springs eternal!

----------

